# EEA family member Divorce Case !!!



## Dejavu786 (Feb 22, 2012)

Hi Guys,
Here is my Story !!!!!

I got married in Prague Czech Rep in May 2007 to a Czech citizen and we both moved to UK Jan 2008.She changed totally after awhile anyway it's a long story.I got my 5yrs residence 2009 because the Home Office lost me passport and my ex anyway got a new passport and send it to the home office and I got my residence back which will expire Nov 2014

In 2010 me and me Ex divorce November and we both been staying together in UK prior to the divorce,Now I have not inform the home office yet about the situation and I am now with UK national which I am so happy to be with and we both had a daughter together recently after we have been together since Dec 2010.

What should I do now ? Should I apply for my indefinite stay now or wait till 2013 Before I apply for it.I have all the supporting document to show to the home office that me and me ex both lived together since 2008 and I have been working and got all my P60s.

Need advise guys.

Thanks


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Dejavu786 said:


> Hi Guys,
> Here is my Story !!!!!
> 
> I got married in Prague Czech Rep in May 2007 to a Czech citizen and we both moved to UK Jan 2008.She changed totally after awhile anyway it's a long story.I got my 5yrs residence 2009 because the Home Office lost me passport and my ex anyway got a new passport and send it to the home office and I got my residence back which will expire Nov 2014
> ...


Before you do anything, you must clarify your position with the European Casework Section of UKBA, as you may retain your right to live in UK under European law. For a brief discussion, read Section 6 of http://www.ukba.homeoffice.gov.uk/sitecontent/documents/policyandlaw/ecis/chapter2.pdf?view=Binary
European enquiries contact centre: 0845 010 5200.
Follow the advice they give you.


----------

